# Poll: Religion



## Torrijos-sama (Nov 5, 2009)

Once again.
I intend not to start rigorous (and, often frivolous) debate about Religion.
Just simply post what religion you are. And let us try to avoid getting this load locked, okay?

I am a cultist, in a sense. If you wish for further details, just ask...

Now how about you?


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 5, 2009)

You said poll, but you included no poll. 

Christian.  Anti-Church, however.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 5, 2009)

Kinda agnostic/christfag but not real heavy into it.  Biblethumpers fucking piss me off.

or something close to them

iunno

where is this poll I don't even


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 5, 2009)

Also, inb4 religious argument.


Should've made the poll single choice...


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Nov 5, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> You said poll, but you included no poll.
> 
> Christian. Anti-Church, however.


 
I said LET THERE BE POLLS AND HENNESY.


----------



## Gonebatty (Nov 5, 2009)

Agnostic. Dont give a shit anymore.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 5, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> I said LET THERE BE POLLS AND HENNESY.


I say LET THERE BE TYPOS!


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm a christian, but dont go to church.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 5, 2009)

Atheist and other. I probably should have said agnostic since I just don't give a damn if there's a god or gods or not, but the other part is thus:

If there is a god, regardless as to *which*, then there can be no greater respect, no greater glory given to it than to rise up and destroy it - For its own creations to surpass even it, itself, in all its power, and to inherit its place among the highest plane of existence, and to forge their own way. Consider it "leaving the nest".


----------



## Mr Ringtail (Nov 6, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> Agnostic. Dont give a shit anymore.



This.


----------



## Corto (Nov 6, 2009)

Christian.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Nov 6, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> I say LET THERE BE TYPOS!


 
I am always correct, because I am, according to the prophecies, born onto the earth 2 months and 4 days after the incident at Waco, I am the reincarnation, to soon be complemented by the walk-in spirit of Marshall Herff Applewhite.


----------



## icecold24 (Nov 6, 2009)

Pragmatic agnosticism.

It's the belief that there might be a god...but evidently he doesn't give a shit about us so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Bobmuffins (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm surprised at the amount of Christians on here, thought there would be less than that- There seems to be like 90% atheists on every other website I go to.



icecold24 said:


> Pragmatic agnosticism.
> 
> It's the belief that there might be a god...but evidently he doesn't give a shit about us so it doesn't really matter.



And I just learned my belief has an actual name other than normal agnosticism with a large amount of apathy towards god.


I used to be a Mormon (I know, I know...) but lately I've just been paying attention and noticed a huge amount of contradictions, so... yeah.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Nov 6, 2009)

Bobmuffins said:


> I'm surprised at the amount of Christians on here, thought there would be less than that- There seems to be like 90% atheists on every other website I go to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Better than Misotheism: God hates the living hell out of everything.


----------



## Jelly (Nov 6, 2009)

Do you mean "occultist?"

Or do you mean, you're like, one of those hare hare bums.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 6, 2009)

Bobmuffins said:


> I'm surprised at the amount of Christians on here, thought there would be less than that- There seems to be like 90% atheists on every other website I go to.


That's because strangely enough because the fandom is accepting it accepts people of all religions and therefore it will be proportionate with the rest of the country.
Simple cause and effect.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Nov 6, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Do you mean "occultist?"
> 
> Or do you mean, you're like, one of those hare hare bums.


 
I mean that my views are out of alignment with the majority of the rest of the world. If not all of humanity.

Think of Gnosticism+Esotericism+Absurdism+Existentialism+Determinism+Deism+Tennents of Taoism+ Buddhism+Existentialist Christianity+Mystic Islam= My system.

I am writing a book right now. 
It is quite amazing, and I feel so happy for everything I have been gifted with for this book, and for the world.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 6, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> I mean that my views are out of alignment with the majority of the rest of the world. If not all of humanity.
> 
> Think of Gnosticism+Esotericism+Absurdism+Existentialism+Determinism+Deism+Tennents of Taoism+ Buddhism+Existentialist Christianity+Mystic Islam= My system.
> 
> ...


You're so delusional that it's actually starting to get less sad and more amusing.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 6, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> I am always correct, because I am, according to the prophecies, born onto the earth 2 months and 4 days after the incident at Waco, I am the reincarnation, to soon be complemented by the walk-in spirit of Marshall Herff Applewhite.


lol


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 6, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> You're so delusional that it's actually starting to get less sad and more amusing.



And yet I would rather hang out with him than you


----------



## Jelly (Nov 6, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> I mean that my views are out of alignment with the majority of the rest of the world. If not all of humanity.
> 
> Think of Gnosticism+Esotericism+Absurdism+Existentialism+Determinism+Deism+Tennents of Taoism+ Buddhism+Existentialist Christianity+Mystic Islam= My system.
> 
> ...



I don't really know why you have to write a book on something that every other system has already completely noted. All mystic sects of every religion on the planet have the same basic ideas and constitution. The Quanzhen school of Taoism doesn't have much difference from the non-Valentinian Gnostics or much difference from the Sufis.

Good luck saying what no one else could say in the past million billion years.

And what do you mean "Existentialist Christianity," like Kierkegaard's teleological arguments or like Ammon Hennacy and Nikolai Berdyaev imminent Pure Land state?


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 6, 2009)

Bobmuffins said:


> I'm surprised at the amount of Christians on here, thought there would be less than that- There seems to be like 90% atheists on every other website I go to.



Atheists do tend to outnumber Christians, but not by that much.


----------



## Azure (Nov 6, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> And yet I would rather hang out with him than you


You guys just want to smoke some tree and then drink two bottles of Robitussin.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Nov 6, 2009)

I think I've seen this poll before.
Everyone who knows me should know by now.  I think about God the same way I think about ghosts, alien spacecraft visiting the Earth, benefits of homeopathy, and psychic phenomena: vaguely possible, but, currently, alternate natural explanations make more sense, so I'm going with those.  If someone proves there's an afterlife, I guess I'll change my mind.



> I mean that my views are out of alignment with the majority of the rest of the world. If not all of humanity.
> 
> Think of Gnosticism+Esotericism+Absurdism+Existentialism+De terminism+Deism+Tennents of Taoism+ Buddhism+Existentialist Christianity+Mystic Islam= My system.


So, by combining elements of nearly a dozen different already existing religions and philosophies, that somehow makes your views out of alignment with the rest of the world?
Maybe I'm missing something here.


----------



## Jelly (Nov 6, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> So, by combining elements of nearly a dozen different already existing religions and philosophies, that somehow makes your views out of alignment with the rest of the world?
> Maybe I'm missing something here.



I think you are.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 6, 2009)

Agnostic and PAGAN not Wiccan. 

... *facepalm*


----------



## Jelly (Nov 6, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Agnostic and PAGAN



How does that work?
Like you don't know if you believe, but you'd really like to buy cat faerie statues?


----------



## Pie (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm an atheist, and I have no problem with anyone's individual faith, but I do resent my beliefs being classed as a religion


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 6, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> How does that work?
> Like you don't know if you believe, but you'd really like to buy cat faerie statues?


 No. I am a person who likes too explore new ideas and religions but never really picked one. my exact beliefs are not something I share openly to crowds or to whom I do not know well.


----------



## Jelly (Nov 6, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> No. I am a person who likes too explore new ideas and religions but never really picked one. my exact beliefs are not something I share openly to crowds or to whom I do not know well.



Then why specifically "pagan?"
Or is that the part you won't share?


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 6, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Then why specifically "pagan?"
> Or is that the part you won't share?


 I guess it would be pagan I dunno, Just life experiences have altered my view on reality and how we interact on a  base emotional level to the point of breeding awareness :V more then that I don feel like sayin.


----------



## PriestRevan (Nov 6, 2009)

Other.


----------



## Telnac (Nov 6, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> That's because strangely enough because the fandom is accepting it accepts people of all religions and therefore it will be proportionate with the rest of the country.
> Simple cause and effect.


So... when do we get the "Furry who hates all furries because furries are gay and my pastor says all gay people go to Hell and OMG, I'm a FURRY... NOOOOO!"   (Insert epic crying here.)

Oh, wait, that's half of the people here.  

(Yes, I'm joking... no need for the torches & pitchforks.)

I'm a Christian, btw.  Not anti-church, just anti-denominational, and anti-legalistic hypocrites.


----------



## Icarus (Nov 6, 2009)

Animism/shamanism
With a heavy influence in Druidism :3


----------



## wendyw (Nov 6, 2009)

Atheist.

The Drunken Ace made a good point by the way. Pagan would be a better poll option than Wiccan. Putting Wiccan instead of Pagan specifically is sort of like putting Catholic instead of Christian.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 6, 2009)

Hardcore Pastafarian.


----------



## the grey fox (Nov 6, 2009)

Voidrunners said:


> Hardcore Pastafarian.



I'm a Pastafarian also.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 6, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> And yet I would rather hang out with him than you


I don't get how that has anything to do with the post you quoted.


----------



## Dass (Nov 6, 2009)

It's one of three issues you've completely reversed my opinion on. I came here as a protestant (in the loosest definition of the term), and then you (primarily azure) spewed a bunch of science at me and boom! Agnostic noÂº 12.


----------



## ToeClaws (Nov 6, 2009)

Other: Pagan, with agnostic views of all faiths (in that I believe there is some truth to all).  Note to OP though, would be better in such polls to use "pagan" as opposed to a specific pagan faith like Wicca.  Same as it's better to put Christian than, say, Catholic, which is a more specific sect.


----------



## fwLogCGI (Nov 6, 2009)

Atheist


----------



## Hir (Nov 6, 2009)

I be one of those atheist folk *spits in a bucket*


----------



## Bobmuffins (Nov 6, 2009)

the grey fox said:


> I'm a Pastafarian also.





Voidrunners said:


> Hardcore Pastafarian.



Right you guys are my heroes just for that.


----------



## Corto (Nov 6, 2009)

I changed "Wiccan" to "Pagan".


----------



## net-cat (Nov 6, 2009)

Religion in general: I'm not going to say deities are impossible, but if you want me to believe the burden of proof is on you.

Christianity: I've read your books. I didn't find God there.

I suppose that makes me atheist?


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 6, 2009)

net-cat said:


> Religion in general: I'm not going to say deities are impossible, but if you want me to believe the burden of proof is on you.
> 
> Christianity: I've read your books. I didn't find God there.
> 
> I suppose that makes me atheist?


If you believe that there is a god then you'd be agnostic, if you don't believe that there is a god anywhere then atheist.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 6, 2009)

technically, im Catholic, but i really consider myself other, im really searching for one i guess, until then, im not anything really.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 6, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I don't get how that has anything to do with the post you quoted.



He may be delusional but I would rather hang out with him than you because he is a more interesting person than you are


----------



## Runefox (Nov 6, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> If you believe that there is a god then you'd be agnostic, if you don't believe that there is a god anywhere then atheist.



No, if you believe there is a god, that makes you anything but agnostic - Agnosticism refers to the doubt that a deity exists, that it's unknown and unknowable, while atheism refers to the outright denial that any such thing exists or could exist.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 6, 2009)

(BTW, I belong to The Partridge Family Temple)

Dig It!


----------



## HoneyPup (Nov 6, 2009)

Atheist. 

I used to go to church regularly and then I started actually paying attention. And then I realized that none of it made sense at all. 

Oh, and I do not ever want to go to church again. I went last Sunday and it was so uncomfortable for me. I don't even know why, besides that I feel out of place, an outsider who does not belong. And the fact that I disagree with or don't believe most of what is said does not help.


----------



## twelvestring (Nov 6, 2009)

I chose agnostic, but more specifically I'm a baptized catholic agnostic that leans more towards spirituality than atheism.


----------



## bennyboy1995 (Nov 6, 2009)

i belive nothing . i think its all stupid


----------



## Shay Feral (Nov 6, 2009)

Christian, but only in the sense that I believe in god and Jesus Christ. I don't attend church, and I don't follow the conventional teachings.


----------



## Beta Link (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm a Lutheran Christian.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 6, 2009)

Mom calls them "god botherers"

Also I don't put myself in any religious class. I am me, I am my own person, I have my own thoughts.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Nov 6, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> You're so delusional that it's actually starting to get less sad and more amusing.


 
Thank you. Delusional, or beyond sanity?





jellyhurwit said:


> I don't really know why you have to write a book on something that every other system has already completely noted. All mystic sects of every religion on the planet have the same basic ideas and constitution. The Quanzhen school of Taoism doesn't have much difference from the non-Valentinian Gnostics or much difference from the Sufis.
> 
> Good luck saying what no one else could say in the past million billion years.
> 
> And what do you mean "Existentialist Christianity," like Kierkegaard's teleological arguments or like Ammon Hennacy and Nikolai Berdyaev imminent Pure Land state?


 
Kierkegaard's concept of Christianity.


M. Le Renard said:


> I think I've seen this poll before.
> Everyone who knows me should know by now. I think about God the same way I think about ghosts, alien spacecraft visiting the Earth, benefits of homeopathy, and psychic phenomena: vaguely possible, but, currently, alternate natural explanations make more sense, so I'm going with those. If someone proves there's an afterlife, I guess I'll change my mind.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nope.

It just means that I can write something that so completely misconstrues the meaning of every religion as so that it is in a league of its own. 

And because it makes money.


----------



## Zolen (Nov 6, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I am my own person, I have my own thoughts.



I am God XP (blasphemy, so much fun you want to do it over and over again)

But really, I'm _Agnostic, *Bow down to the epic*_

And really, bennyboy1995 I think you would make a great Buddhist, they think the same way.


----------



## Jestevez (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm Roman Catholic, where the hell is my choice 

i'm religious but i don't really give a shit


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 6, 2009)

twelvestring said:


> I chose agnostic, but more specifically I'm a baptized catholic agnostic that leans more towards spirituality than atheism.



this is i guess what i am then, i can never tell you if there is or isnt a higher force, its unknowable.


----------



## Kittiara (Nov 6, 2009)

Agnostic.  Not because I think the probability of a god or higher power existing is equal to it not existing, but because I live my life on the assumption that god does not exist though not to the extreme of full-on atheism.  A-la the Richard Dawkins scale.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 6, 2009)

I believe in many things at the same time I can argue they don't exist. Simple as that.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 6, 2009)

Atheist. The model of the universe that fits all known evidence that is the simplest by far, and therefore the most likely by far, is a godless one. All other claims must produce enough evidence that a godless model of the universe cannot explain to become the simpler model and thus convince me otherwise.


----------



## Benn (Nov 7, 2009)

Post-Modernist

Every person is just as right as everyone else, when compared as one perspective to another. This makes morals, ethics, and general human behaviour relative to the existing population and its beliefs. Therefore there can be no definite/lasting religion or belief system, as it must be static on at least some level.

"The One Constant in the Universe is Change"


----------



## Telnac (Nov 7, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> If you believe that there is a god then you'd be agnostic, if you don't believe that there is a god anywhere then atheist.


No.  Belief in a god of some variety, but not the Christian/Muslim/Jewish one (or any other religion for that matter) means you're a Deist.  Essentially, it means that you believe in God... just not what religions teach about Him.  That's a bit of an over-simplification, but a belief in God means you're not agnostic or atheist.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 7, 2009)

Atheist with a zen philosophy.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm pretty much a taoist, though i usually describe myself as atheist as it makes things simpler.


----------



## EnigmaOfSin (Nov 7, 2009)

I have my own beliefs and morals I live by. I need no higher being or theories to keep my life in tact or for understanding life. 

But I do not look down on anyones religion, to me they are all equal and help others cope with living.


----------



## Koray (Nov 7, 2009)

Atheist. still...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 7, 2009)

There's too many fecking religions on this planet.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 7, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> There's too many fecking religions on this planet.


Yeah you can chalk two more up on the board
Cullenists(just when I thought twilight fans were fanatical enough)
And some religion that calls itself Christian but it's dead obvious it's not even close.
It's really is ridiculous, the problem is that alot of people are ripping off the current ones' ideologies and creating a  hodgepodge of their religious texts rather then giving the current ones a chance.
*cough* Jesusfish *cough*


----------



## Jelly (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi.




Welcome to Culture.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 7, 2009)

Jewish.
Proud in the religion.
Accepts that israel is 
LAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :/


----------



## Kryn (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm agnostic. I've come to the conclusion I will never know if there is a god or if any religion is correct (which I seriously doubt any of them are). So I choose to simply not give a shit, just live my life and not worry about it.


----------



## whiteskunk (Nov 7, 2009)

Pagan (Wiccan). Now the christians will come to burn the witch.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 7, 2009)

Christian, but not that religious. I'm also a closet theistic evolutionist.

Can't help but think I'm at a crossroads when it comes to me beliefs though.:-?:|


----------



## Catilda Lily (Nov 7, 2009)

catholic


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Nov 7, 2009)

Bobmuffins said:


> I'm surprised at the amount of Christians on here, thought there would be less than that- There seems to be like 90% atheists on every other website I go to.


 
That's because there is a lot of peer pressure, finger pointing and anger on this board, and that deters people from being open about themselves.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 8, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> That's because there is a lot of peer pressure, finger pointing and anger on this board, and that deters people from being open about themselves.


You know, because voting in a public poll where people can see what you answered is the same as hiding it. 

It could just be because people don't feel the need to go HEY HEY I'M A CHRISTIAN or HEY HEY I'M JEWISH all the time.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Nov 8, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> You know, because voting in a public poll where people can see what you answered is the same as hiding it.
> 
> It could just be because people don't feel the need to go HEY HEY I'M A CHRISTIAN or HEY HEY I'M JEWISH all the time.


 
Huh. How many threads have there been condemning religion? I've seen lot. How many threads have you seen condemning atheism? While I have been here I've seen none. 

My point is that the religious ones pick up on that and feel intimidated. How did I come to this? I've been around furries long enough to pick up on the ruling politics of the fandom, or should I say, the loudest.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Nov 8, 2009)

I realized I'm agnostic after I searched it up on wikipedia. >.>


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 8, 2009)

Uhhh, you know "Hindi" is a language, right? Selected other; very limited spirituality.


----------



## Telnac (Nov 8, 2009)

Captain Spyro said:


> Christian, but not that religious. I'm also a closet theistic evolutionist.
> 
> Can't help but think I'm at a crossroads when it comes to me beliefs though.:-?:|


Why closet theistic evolutionist?  That's what a majority of Christians believe w/ respect to the creation of the Universe.  Young Earth Creationists may get the headlines for being such nutjobs, but they don't represent the majority of Christians in the USA (or anywhere else, for that matter.)

I don't consider myself very religious, but I do consider myself a quite spiritual Christian.  I really don't care what's taught from the pulpit (well, yes I do; I HATE it when they teach man-made rules that have little or no support in Scripture... which is all too often.)  What should matter to any Christian is the lessons that one can glean from Scripture.  One need not be a Young Earth Creationist or attend church regularly to read & understand the core teachings in the Gospels & elsewhere in both the New and Old Testaments.


Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Huh. How many threads have there been condemning religion? I've seen lot. How many threads have you seen condemning atheism? While I have been here I've seen none.
> 
> My point is that the religious ones pick up on that and feel intimidated. How did I come to this? I've been around furries long enough to pick up on the ruling politics of the fandom, or should I say, the loudest.


It's not just furries.  I frequent gaming websites too and the same vibe is also there.  *shrug*  It doesn't bother me.  My personality is an interesting mix of traits, and I often find people have a really hard time accepting one or more of those traits, even if they're happy to accept the rest of me.  Why should I hide my being a gamer & a furry from Christians, and why should I hide my being a Christian from gamers & furries?  At the risk of being slightly blasphemous, I am who I am.  Anyone who can't accept that can screw themselves gently with a chainsaw.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 8, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> That's because there is a lot of peer pressure, finger pointing and anger on this board, and that deters people from being open about themselves.







Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Huh. How many threads have there been condemning religion? I've seen lot. How many threads have you seen condemning atheism? While I have been here I've seen none.
> 
> My point is that the religious ones pick up on that and feel intimidated. How did I come to this? I've been around furries long enough to pick up on the ruling politics of the fandom, or should I say, the loudest.



Plus, just like the age thread etc it has been repeated so many times people probably get tired of repeating themselves. although I agree with you that there is so much religion bashing on here people probably don't want to admit what faith they are.


----------



## CinnamonApples (Nov 8, 2009)

Open-minded Christian. :V


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 8, 2009)

Westboro Baptist


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 8, 2009)

Ancient Greek Gods, can never remember the scientific name for that


----------



## makmakmob (Nov 8, 2009)

I remain open-minded to the concept of God because the idea that dimensions and intelligence definitely end with #3 and human beings respectively is silly. If the 3rd dimension were accessible to a being in the 4th in the same way a person could manipulate the 2nd then they would appear to break the laws of reality while being essentially undetectable and impossible to comprehend if they wanted.

That said, I have been given no reason to believe in such a being yet, and there are an infinite number of other ideas whose nonexistence is yet to be proved. Essentially, for the time being it joins the huge pile of ideas that can't be proven either way, so I may as well ignore it unless discussing religion, and concentrate in issues like making a living and helping others, both of which are very real and provable.

TRY TO CONVERT ME NOW, FUCKERS >:C


----------



## El Furicuazo (Nov 8, 2009)

I don't believe in any organized religions, God DOES NOT work as it's taught on them (seriously, Humanity has done WAY TOO MUCH EVIL to not do something about it when one's omnipotent & caring).

I rather believe in enjoying life without harming myself or others; while guided by arcane arts (i.e. zodiacs/horoscopes, numerology, cartomancies, colorology, development of psychic abilities...).

I voted "Atheist".


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 8, 2009)

Telnac said:


> Why closet theistic evolutionist?  That's what a majority of Christians believe w/ respect to the creation of the Universe.  Young Earth Creationists may get the headlines for being such nutjobs, but they don't represent the majority of Christians in the USA (or anywhere else, for that matter.)



It's pretty much because of the area I live in. My parents, my co-workers, and practically almost EVERYONE I know is a young-earth creationist, anti-evolution believing Christian.

When one even mentions evolution, there are constant things said about how our country has lost God and that we're destined for destruction. Heck, my mom has said that she wouldn't know what to do if I 'abandoned' God's teachings, so...I just don't know.

And it happens everytime a statistical poll shows up. Like if 75% believe in God and only 45% in Hell, then we are in dark times or something like that.

One of my parents favorite Christian groups is the Singing Cookes, and one of their songs start out as "evolution being taught in scools" and...I think you get the point.

Maybe the majority of Christians in the country believe like that, but the majority of people in Boone County, West Virginia are an exception.


----------



## onewingedweasel (Nov 9, 2009)

atheist. 
Though i like dabbling in hinduism, (not hindi)  and some spiritual practice i have no belief in a deity of any sort.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm something between agnostic, atheist, pagan, and who the fuck knows.

Sometimes I believe in things. Sometimes I "don't know." Sometimes I believe in nothing.

It just changes too much.


----------



## Tabasco (Nov 9, 2009)

Taoist (philosophical), slightly errant.


----------



## moonchylde (Nov 9, 2009)

Eclectic pagan, theistic evolutionist, borderline otherkin (yeah, yeah, I know, just don't care) and hopefully soon, professional private guru (at least, as soon as my friends' band hits it big... I'll travel with them to give spiritual advice and filter the groupies). Though lately I've been pondering a spiritual path based around dairy products. 



> and one of their songs start out as "evolution being taught in *scools*" and...I think you get the point.



Too bad they weren't teaching spelling instead... sorry, couldn't help myself.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 9, 2009)

moonchylde said:


> Too bad they weren't teaching spelling instead... sorry, couldn't help myself.



And to think I JUST corrected my spelling in another thread...


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 9, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Huh. How many threads have there been condemning religion? I've seen lot. How many threads have you seen condemning atheism? While I have been here I've seen none.
> 
> My point is that the religious ones pick up on that and feel intimidated. How did I come to this? I've been around furries long enough to pick up on the ruling politics of the fandom, or should I say, the loudest.


I'm not saying there isn't a big negative vibe going around with regards to people's religions, just that the vibe might not be what's keeping people from going around and announcing the fact that they are religious.


----------



## Telnac (Nov 9, 2009)

Captain Spyro said:


> It's pretty much because of the area I live in. My parents, my co-workers, and practically almost EVERYONE I know is a young-earth creationist, anti-evolution believing Christian.
> 
> When one even mentions evolution, there are constant things said about how our country has lost God and that we're destined for destruction. Heck, my mom has said that she wouldn't know what to do if I 'abandoned' God's teachings, so...I just don't know.
> 
> ...


Wow.  I'm sorry to hear that.  Sadly, I've heard plenty of stories of Christians who cling to blind belief so strongly that they're too afraid to see that their belief system & reality don't have to be mutually exclusive.  

It's not the teaching about the Universe's creation that angers me, tho.  It's the fact that many Christian groups like that teach man-made rules like "drinking booze is a sin" (uh, no it's not) or "playing D&D is witchcraft" (uh, chapter & verse on that one?) and not just teaching them, but *emphasizing* them to the point that the man-made rules might as well be part of the 10 commandments!

And they wonder why they drive people away from God...


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 9, 2009)

Other.  Not sure what I believe.  I don't give much thought to it.


----------



## themnax (Nov 9, 2009)

what i believe in, primarily, is benign strangeness.

i also believe that big, friendly and invisible, who gives great hugs, doesn't micro-manage, and isn't obliged to resemble what anyone pretends to know about it, is the benignest strangeness of them all.  but all the little friendly and invisibles are cool too.

the only real evil is to knowingly and intententionally cause avoidable suffering, and even that is only an abscense of good, the way cold is an abscence of heat.

once upon a time i signed a card that said i believe in Baha'u'llah and his teachings.
i've never undeclaired myself, but most of my beliefs, are for the most part my own.

more important i think, then what anyone believes in, is how we treat this world we all have to live in, and each other in it.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Nov 9, 2009)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Taoist (philosophical), slightly errant.


 
Alright, we have a taoist!


----------



## Toonix (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm Pastafarian. Hail the FSM.


----------



## Wreth (Nov 19, 2009)

Agnostic.


----------



## Vrakanas (Nov 19, 2009)

by other I mean that I believe in god and leave it at that.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 19, 2009)

Buddhist.
I dabble a bit with some Pagan. >.>


----------



## Lynxd00d (Nov 19, 2009)

there might be a higher being but everything here from church to religious is a tax scam at best. ill be a beliver when i meet the "messiah"


----------



## Kivaari (Nov 19, 2009)

Still trying to figure out what I believe, but for the moment I'll say Pantheist.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Nov 19, 2009)

Pagan, Wiccan, and all forms of Satanism.

I don't bash other religions.I think that's wrong by all means.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Nov 19, 2009)

Christian Druid, trying to get rid of the Christian part.


----------



## StarGazingWolf (Nov 19, 2009)

Agnostic, there has to be more to life than this. I just don't know if we're capable of understanding it.


----------



## Dass (Nov 19, 2009)

StarGazingWolf said:


> Agnostic, there has to be more to life than this. I just don't know if we're capable of understanding it.



my sentiments exactly.


----------



## hatebear (Mar 4, 2010)

Unitarian Universalist


----------



## Nylak (Mar 4, 2010)

Holy crap NECRO.

...Still Buddhist.  e_e


----------



## ArielMT (Mar 4, 2010)

I considered closing this thread, but it's actually still on topic and with a half-decent poll up.

Still Pagan with Discordian influence, still learning Wicca, and still searching for the name of my faith.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Mar 4, 2010)

Huh. Thought I voted on this already.


----------



## Dasaki (Mar 4, 2010)

Asatru. Please don't call me a heathan or a pagan, otherwise I'll be forced to kill you.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 4, 2010)

Ye Gawds, massive necro post.  Locked.


----------

